# Mesh Cages?



## Callum Dureau (Jun 4, 2017)

Never used them, and thinking about moving my geckos to them. They are cheap and very easy to move, but I know they lose humidity, but I'm sure not much of a problem with regular misting. Would temperature be okay with a heat lamp?
All opinions and help are welcome


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 4, 2017)

I think mesh cages would be worse than glass tanks,imagine the heat leakage through every pore in every direction & being made of some sort of plastic wouldn't take much heat before melting. I use them for my dragons outside in summer but apart from that I would say they are pretty much useless


----------



## butters (Jun 4, 2017)

It would depend on the species and where you are. I don't really heat any of my geckos so heat loss is not an issue. Some of mine like my leaftails I have to actively cool over summer.

Unless you live somewhere well south of their range most geckos actually prefer it cooler.

Geckos and Dragons have very different requirements.
Mesh cages as stated aren't really suited for long term dragon housing as they lose too much heat. Not as big an issue for most geckos. 

There are exceptions of course. I wouldn't keep a chameleon gecko in a mesh enclosure in Victoria.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 4, 2017)

Yeah... Its warm in my house, usually about a little under room temperature during winter, so I guess heat shouldn't be too much of a problem with a heat lamp surely?
The enclosure I'm looking at are made of fine aluminium screening, with a plastic base. So I don't think the enclosure will melt. Not one of those insect fly screen like ones, they are pretty sturdy and look nice. I can always swap out some mesh for perspex or glass if need be too, I guess?
Most of my geckos are woodland or sub-tropical, so temperatures aren't extreme where they come from.

So a yes or no for keeping them in mesh enclsosures?


----------



## butters (Jun 4, 2017)

What species?


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 4, 2017)

butters said:


> What species?


At the moment, 4 velvet geckos and shortly some golden tailed geckos. Gonna keep my stone geckos in their normal enclosures, just thinking about moving my arboreal geckos to mesh cages.


----------



## butters (Jun 4, 2017)

Should be fine. If you are worried about humidity just put a hide such as a container with a whole cut in the side filled with damp sphagnum moss in there. If they want the humidity they can go inside. 
Many come from dry habitats and are used to holing up in humid retreats during the daytime.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 4, 2017)

butters said:


> Should be fine. If you are worried about humidity just put a hide such as a container with a whole cut in the side filled with damp sphagnum moss in there. If they want the humidity they can go inside.
> Many come from dry habitats and are used to holing up in humid retreats during the daytime.


Ok, thanks for your reply, much appreciated!!


----------

